
Show HN: Guy Needs Gift – Side Project - easymode
http://www.guyneedsgift.com
======
gknoy
Very nice! I looked at them from several perspectives, and saw some neat
things. I like that you have curated commentary on each item, and included (I
think) referrer links to Amazon. I was pleasantly surprised to be asked if I
wanted to be reminded about something -- not sure what triggered that, but it
was cool. I'm going to try using this for my amazon wishlist-creation. ;)

It looks very nice. Would you be willing to write about the tech stack you
used for this?

~~~
easymode
Thanks for the kind words :). I am very happy to see that the care I put into
the site is being noticed.

I used MEAN Stack to build this: Express / Node / Mongo / Angular.

I knew Express, Node and Mongo from before, I started this project in order to
see what Angular was all about.

While learning a new technology, I always think about what to build while
learning.

My wife had said that it's always hard for her to pick gift for guys. So I
decided to build this for poeple like her, to make the process a little
simpler.

The subscription modal comes up only once (for now) after you succesfuly
paginate 3 times, (View about 60 items).

Thanks again!

------
Jemaclus
It'd also be cool if the ages actually meant something. I noticed that 90% of
the items are the same, whether I picked "son", "father", or "grandfather." Do
you really think my grandfather would want a nerf gun? :)

I am glad that this list isn't just your standard alcohol, knives, and golf
equipment list that heavily dominates men's gift lists.

~~~
easymode
You are right, there are a lot of repitition. But you will see that what comes
up as "Grandson" may come up as "Maybe not a good idea" in the "Best Guess"
description.

I basically ranked each item from 0 (don't show) to 10 (Best match) for each
relationship. So the more you scroll down, you may start seeing some meh
results for that particular relationship.

Because every person is unique I have a hard time completely dismissing
something (rank as 0) for a particular relationship.

I have plans to add a lot more products. When the total product count reaches
more than 300, I think this problem of seeing duplicate results will reduce by
a good margin.

Thanks for the feedback! :)

~~~
Jemaclus
In that case, a clearer way of doing that might be to separate the rank 0s
into its own section on the same page. "For Grandpa:" and something more bland
like "Other Exciting Items" or something like that. That way, as I'm scrolling
down, I see a clear break between what's for Grandpa, and what's probably not
going to interest him, but is there "just in case."

~~~
easymode
That's a great idea :) - A clear seperation will definitely make the
recommendations better. I will work on this for next update. Thanks!

------
meddlepal
Need one for ladies... I never know what the heck to get my mother or cousins.

Also would be nice if the price query could be custom-tuned, for example,
$25.00.

~~~
easymode
If this is worth the time investment, I would be happy to make a sister site
:)

Thanks for the suggestion. Until now, I just went with my hunch the whole way.
Now that it's launched, I can make some iterations based on actually learning
from users.

~~~
kilimchoi
yes please. please make one for the ladies.

------
werber
It be cool if the gifts weren't so centered on nerd culture, I personally
didn't see anything I'd be excited to get. Maybe you could add interest
filters?

~~~
easymode
Thanks for the feedback. I planned to do an interest filter in the beginning
but decided I would get the first batch of feedback without it while keeping
UX as simple as possible.

I plan to roll it out eventually.

~~~
werber
It might be cool if you had the same UI but instead of who the person is in
terms of their relation to you, different archetypes, ie. The Gamer, The Cook,
The Farmer, The Fashionister (is that a word?), etc.

------
r0m4n0
First off, awesome site. I read the background on why you created this so take
this with a grain of salt :)

Using new routes for each relationship selection would be cool so that I can
press the back button to return to the awesome landing page (I did see you had
a return button but it took me a bit too long to see it).

Cool idea regardless! I spend way too much time browsing thinkgeek around the
holidays for each member of the family.

~~~
easymode
Thanks for the feedback!

You are right, now that I think about it, hitting back while you are browsing
product should totally bring you back to the homepage, I just never thought of
the scenario.

The fact that you mentioned awesome landing page makes me extra happy. I hand
drew the pixel arts myself and had a lot of fun doing it :D

------
swagswag
can you include transgender items as well? I need help shopping for a
transgender dude who doesn't identify as male or even fully female.

~~~
easymode
An amazon gift card, or cash or a good book is a safe bet for any occasion.

------
easymode
This is on Product Hunt now: [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/guy-needs-
gift](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/guy-needs-gift)

Please vote if you like it! <3

